# this just KILLS me



## jadoreleschats (Jan 14, 2005)

Hi,

I'm new to this board. I live in Brooklyn. THere is a library near where I live and they've got a huge feral cat colony, which is part of their "charm". It's "cute" to have them... Myself and others are always trying to intervene, tnr, etc. They are very protective and won't let anyone do anything like that, but this is my second winter in this neighborhood and I can't stand it anymore. They are not a novelty - so many died last year... What can I do!!? :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Spuzzi (Jan 8, 2005)

that makes me so mad. Maybe you could just start going over and fedding them some food ever week or so, and brushing them? stupid people who passed that as OK!


----------



## jadoreleschats (Jan 14, 2005)

that's the thing. i do stop by and feed them regularly. so do a lot of people in the neighborhood from what i gather.

i wish they would just do more!! i hate it..


----------



## spittles (Oct 24, 2003)

Maybe you should take some information to them about TNR. Alley Cat Allies has an article on how to talk to anyone about TNR in their website... www.alleycat.org

You could go trap at night when nobody is there and get them fixed then return them after they are done healing. 

I would write an article for the newspaper in your area, talk to the manager/owner of the library...do everything you can!

Take Care  
Abhay


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Talk to your local humane society. Feral cats belong to NO ONE. So, they are pretty much up for grabs. If they don't really care, and so many die... Will they really miss that one you take and neuter? Or what about one more? :twisted: TNR is always good, but if you can afford it, I'd suggest FIV/FeLV tests first, that way you can make sure it's safe for them to be released again.


----------



## rosalie (Oct 9, 2003)

Welcome to this Forum jadoreleschats  
Whom/what library authority you approached when asking if you could do TNR? You should get the Head librarian or Library board; it is a serious issue because while feral cats belong to no one if they live in their property they are their responsability.
So you can TNR & feed them on their property with their permisssion BUT you can do same anywhere else..if the cat returns to the library grounds fed and altered what can they do, right?
You can tell them they'll have their cats longer if they are well taken care of (TNR'd, fed and vetted) they are helping the community, the library will be looked up for that, what do they have to lose? 
..get in touch with a rescue group to help you take on the lib people.
Much luck jadore and keep us posted.


----------

